# Griffin fly by Dec 5th. Newcastle ON.



## Civvymedic (6 Dec 2012)

On the off chance the Griffin crew might see this....

Great fly by over my house in Newcastle ON this PM at about 1730. (Port of Newcastle Marina area) We were out doing some Crossfit on the street and we gave you the thumbs up. 

Iv'e never seen a pass or several passes in this case at such a low altitude. Nicely done! Next time your welcome to stop in for a beer. 

Goodluck with your training as I assume that's what you were doing. The community gave you a few smiles and likes.

Cheers!

Rob J. Advanced Care Paramedic
Durham Region EMS.


----------



## Zoomie (7 Dec 2012)

What colour was it?  More than one?  If you provide a few more details I might be able to get your message to the right squadron.


----------



## Civvymedic (7 Dec 2012)

Ok thanks! It was green. Initially we thought it was SAR but wasn't painted in those colors. After the few passes over us (condo/towns) it flew off along the lake shore westbound towards the Darlington Nuclear site. Approached from the East along the lake shore initially.

It was nice to see several people cheer as some complain about the Police helicopter.


----------

